# Any Help Please....



## ErikGibb (Apr 15, 2016)

Ok guys, Im thinking of giving the handgun hunting a try. Ive hunted all my life and the handgun is calling my name. I need all the info I can get. From the gun revolver or semi auto,  caliber, all the way to the sights and ammo. Also what is the effective killing range for pistols. Any quality help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 15, 2016)

Gunbroker contender, single shot way to go.

You can find frames barrens reasonable on gunbroker. I got a 6.8 spc with a fixed 4x scope that will shoot much further then I can. 

I have a model 29 44mag with a fixed 2x leupold sighted in 2.5ins high at 25yds spot on at 70.

I like the contender/encore pistols more options not near as bulky as my revolver in my opinion.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 15, 2016)

I'M shooting a T/C Contender with a ported 14" barrel chambered in 35 Remington, scoped, and killed everything I shot at this year up to 115 yards.  Shot three in one evening and the closest at about 75 or so.  200 Gr Hornady LEVERevolution.  See "handgun meat run" thread from November


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 16, 2016)

Never been one for long shots. Like to hear them breathing. Think my furthest shot was a shade under 40 yds. (and that was because I couldn't get any closer). My go to pistol is a Ruger in 45 colt. Big hole lets the air in and the blood out. Never had to track one down after a shot. Recently acquired a Henry Big Boy that shoots the same handloads very well, makes for a no mix up combo.

I think the bottom line would be to try several out and pick one you can shoot comfortably and with confidence. Nothing makes more difference than a well placed shot.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 16, 2016)

100% agree on the well placed shot all day long.  I was shooting a scoped pistol off of sticks but primarily hunt with a stickbow so I fully understand "hearing them breathing."  I have a S&W 500 with a 8 3/8" I may try out next year for a day or two.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 17, 2016)

Revolver. Anything from .357 mag on up. 50 yards to as far as you can shoot accurately. I use Rugers here and love them. GP100 in .357 mag, Blackhawks in .357 mag and .41 mag, and a super Redhawk in 44 mag.
Contender. True "rifle" rounds. I shoot 30-30, .357 maximum, and .223. All will go 100 yards if I do my part.
Autoloader. The 10mm is IMHO the only real choice. It's about equal to a hot .357 mag. I have a new Glock 40 on the way so I'll let you know this year on this one.
Many other calibers will work. Just pick the one for you. Optics help extend the range but usually make the gun harder to carry.


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Find something you can shoot comfortably and accurately at reasonable deer hunting ranges.  Hunting with a handgun is not as easy as it is with a rifle.  A trembling hand and a typical revolver or autoloader is not going to be a good deer hunting combination.

The Contenders and Encores are probably the most accurate medium to longer range handguns.  I like my Contender 7x30 with a red dot.  Some good bucks have been taken with it at over 100 yards.

Dave


----------



## jmoser (Apr 22, 2016)

Get a used single action Ruger .44 mag and put a red dot on it.
Last forever, affordable, and plenty accurate for 50-75 yards.

Then once you are hooked get a .357, .41, 10mm, .45 Colt, .454 .  .  . etc.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 2, 2016)

Ruger Super Blackhawk, or Redhawk...44mag...


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 3, 2016)

*Erik Gibb*

Erik, here's a short summary of my experience with handgun hunting.

I helped my cousin get ready to use handguns for hunting. 

We tested several models.  He decided to go with an 8" barreled .357 revolver, with either a red dot scope (some of the time), or standard open sights (most of the rest of the time).  He used 158 grain lead semi-wadcutters. They worked fine. Some deer ran 20 yards, others 100 yards, but none left the vicinity of where they were hit. The bullets penetrated just fine, but didn't expand much.

He also used his 5" barreled Springfield Armory 1911 in .45 acp to get a couple deer. He used 230 grain hollowpoints and limited his shots to typical bowhunting distances of about 25 or 30 yards.  At that distance he regularly got 5" or 6" groups in practice, so we knew he could hit the vitals of a deer with that pistol.  
The hollowpoint bullets expanded a lot. None exited, and had any hit bone I think penetration would have been greatly reduced. But in the lungs and heart, they tore through the meat and went deep.

I myself acquired a T/C Contender (1970s vintage) with a set of barrels. I tested both the .44 magnum barrel and the .30-30 barrel.  I liked them both. The .30-30 was more accurate and had a bit less recoil (but was louder, with more muzzle flash). I would use either one for deer hunting out to 100 yards with a scope on my pistol.

The scope I had on that T/C Contender was a cheap little thing, 1.5X fixed power, and I wanted something bigger and with more magnification for hunting. While I was shopping around for variable-power handgun scopes that would give me up to 4X for those 100-yard shots, I lost interest in handgun hunting and never made the purchase.  The only hunting I ever did with that Contender was small game. Rabbits and crows and such. (I had a .22 LR barrel, too).

**************

Personally, I don't think I would want to own another handgun that is dedicated 100% to handgun hunting.

I'd want something that is fun to shoot at the range and could serve as a hunting pistol, too.  And single shot pistols are not "fun" to shoot. Too slow for me. I think having a second quick follow-up shot can be very useful for hunting, too.

So, I think I'd go with the 8" barreled .357 or .44 revolver as a multi-purpose handgun that is both a hunting weapon and a fun gun for the range. I could use it for steel plate matches or bowling pin shoots at the gun club, too.

I would probably scope it if I expected my shots at a deer or other game animal to exceed 50 yards. Within 50 yards, I'd to with the factory iron sights.

THE MAXIMUM DISTANCE I'D SHOOT would be 100 yards for a .44 magnum, and 50 for the .357 magnum.  That's due to both the drop in velocity at longer ranges and my practical loss of real-world accuracy at longer distances.  100 yards would be "ideal" conditions. Nice steady hold. Animal not walking. Broadside, fully exposing his or her vital zone.  Pistol equipped with scope and zeroed for that range or with a known amount of bullet drop to compensate for.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 3, 2016)

*rimfire*

Oh, and for small game handgun hunting, a good semi-auto .22 pistol with at least a 5.5" barrel, and preferably a 7" to 8" barrel if you can find one, would bet great.
The Browning Buck Mark "Hunter" model comes ready to mount any optics.
Ruger's MKIII pistols come with drilled and tapped receivers and a Weaver scope base.
The Brownings have a much better trigger pull, so that's what I'd go with. If you get a Ruger, you will probably want to replace the trigger parts with an aftermarket kit or have a gunsmith lighten and polish the trigger.
I would put a red dot scope on it. 
I have a Tasco red dot scope on my High Standard target pistol, and I'd use it for small game hunting within 25 yards for small critters whose vital zone is no bigger than a golf ball.
This pic isn't my gun, but mine looks almost exactly like it.
http://www.bullseyepistol.com/hsvictor.jpg


----------



## pacecars (May 8, 2016)

I have used T/C Contenders and Encores and Savage and Remington bolt action pistols and numerous revolvers and autos for deer and small game. If you want a dedicated hunting gun a T/C Encore or Contender is hard to beat and offers a lot of versatility. A good revolver in .357 Mag, .41 Mag, 10mm, .44 Mag, .45 Colt, .454 Casull. .480 Ruger or the .460 or .500 S&W will work nicely. Double action or single action is up to you. In autos I would stick with the 10mm in either a Glock 20, 40 or a 1911. A Desert Eagle would be a possible choice but I have no experience with them. My current hunting gun is a Ruger Super Blackhawk Bisley in .480 Ruger and it has quickly become a favorite. It is extremely accurate and recoil is very manageable. I have not had the chance to try it on any game yet but I have no doubt it will do the trick.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 12, 2016)

*Contender*

Here's a pic of my 1976-manufactured T/C Contender and the three barrels I had for it.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 12, 2016)

*Franken-ruger 357*

Just had this built and will be using it this year on several hunts. Ruger gp100 frame, green mountain barrel, Harrell's brake. Shoots under moa.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 12, 2016)

Sw629 with scope.


----------



## rosewood (May 13, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> **************
> Personally, I don't think I would want to own another handgun that is dedicated 100% to handgun hunting.
> 
> I'd want something that is fun to shoot at the range and could serve as a hunting pistol, too.  And single shot pistols are not "fun" to shoot. Too slow for me. I think having a second quick follow-up shot can be very useful for hunting, too.



Depends on your definition of fun.  I bet in the last 2 years, 75% of my range time has been with a single shot pistol or rifle.  I love shooting the 7mm TCU and 7-30 Waters pistols, both good deer guns at the appropriate ranges.   And the 14'" 7-30 waters is more accurate than most bolt guns I own.  I absolutely love shooting the single shots.  Why?  I can't explain it, just do.

Rosewood


----------

